# Fully Painted Rear Roof Spoiler !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

You supply them with your Paint Code # (Mine was LC9X YJ for my Deep Black Pearl TB). 
The roof spoiler attaches with 3M Double Sided Tape for easy installation. At present, and 
for the next two days they have three units still available at the 20% discounted price of 
$257.12 plus $40.00 shipping. The Ebay Item # 200770115164


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> You supply them with your Paint Code # (Mine was LC9X YJ for my Deep Black Pearl TB).
> The roof spoiler attaches with 3M Double Sided Tape for easy installation. At present, and
> for the next two days they have three units still available at the 20% discounted price of
> $257.12 plus $40.00 shipping. The Ebay Item # 200770115164


 Picture please.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Picture please.


 Used the info the kid put in the post and looked it up have mixed feeling on this one. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20077011516.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=200770115164&_rdc=1


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Used the info the kid put in the post and looked it up have mixed feeling on this one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20077011516.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=200770115164&_rdc=1


 Thanks. Not sure if I like it or not. Mostly like.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I'd be curious about it for aero effects. The back of the bug is what needs the most help aero-wise. However, small as it is, it probably doesn't do much of anything. However, I do think it looks kind of cool. Like it _might_ do something.  

GTarr


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

GTarr said:


> I'd be curious about it for aero effects. The back of the bug is what needs the most help aero-wise. However, small as it is, it probably doesn't do much of anything. However, I do think it looks kind of cool. Like it _might_ do something.
> 
> GTarr


 Yea I would like to see it purchased and on a forum members car. Before I would be willing to fathom the idea of putting one on my car.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Found the company's web site that makes it along with other stuff. 

http://www.carbonfiberhoods.com/parts/Volkswagen/Beetle/2012


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Found the company's web site that makes it along with other stuff.
> 
> http://www.carbonfiberhoods.com/parts/Volkswagen/Beetle/2012


 The Ebay site number I listed was the only one I could find who actually offered the item 
fully painted in the correct factory paint. All the others stated it would come unpainted.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The Ebay site number I listed was the only one I could find who actually offered the item
> fully painted in the correct factory paint. All the others stated it would come unpainted.


Yea but if you can get it in raw carbon fiber you could be more of a race car lol JK


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea but if you can get it in raw carbon fiber you could be more of a race car lol JK


Don't want to scare the hell out of the Porsches that I come across. They see that carbon
fiber spoiler, along with that Borlia exhaust, and I know their knees will be shaking once
I start beginning to 'rev' before 'take-off'.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Don't want to scare the hell out of the Porsches that I come across. They see that carbon
> fiber spoiler, along with that Borlia exhaust, and I know their knees will be shaking once
> I start beginning to 'rev' before 'take-off'.


Hahaha I always joke around at work that I driver the super poor mans Porsche. Along with that we have a guy that is nuts about Mini's and he claims my car is just a copy that Volkswagen is trying to compete with Mini. I always laugh at that because last time I checked the Beetle was first.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Hahaha I always joke around at work that I driver the super poor mans Porsche. Along with that we have a guy that is nuts about Mini's and he claims my car is just a copy that Volkswagen is trying to compete with Mini. I always laugh at that because last time I checked the Beetle was first.


The first VW39 series Volkswagen was on the road in January of 1939. The actual first built
one was allowed by VW to be driven by Jay Leno last year, along with the 2012 Beetle, and
he said he was impressed with 'Ferdie Porsche's' creation that was designed to be a true
'peoples car' for Germany. He liked the 2012 Beetle too! There was a video on YouTube 
showing him driving both cars.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

LEBlackRob said:


> ....Along with that we have a guy that is nuts about Mini's and he claims my car is just a copy that Volkswagen is trying to compete with Mini. I always laugh at that because last time I checked the Beetle was first.


I just goes to show how dumb people can be. The original beetle pre-dates the mini. The new beetle pre-dates the re-released mini. Seems more valid to make the reverse arguement.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> I just goes to show how dumb people can be. The original beetle pre-dates the mini. The new beetle pre-dates the re-released mini. Seems more valid to make the reverse arguement.


Yes I agree.


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Any more pictures of these? Saw ridgeman's and liked it


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

CharlestonBug said:


> Any more pictures of these? Saw ridgeman's and liked it


You can see the current ads for them on Ebay. The fully painted version is Ebay # 200770115164
and the unpainted version is Ebay # 190686035957.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

pic of it on ridgemanron's car is in this thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5887459-Before-and-after-photos


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Pretty sure I am going to get one of these. They look pretty awesome.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

CharlestonBug said:


> Pretty sure I am going to get one of these. They look pretty awesome.


Agreed, sexy


----------

